# كيف تجيب عن 64 سؤال الأكثر صعوبة في المقابلات الشفهية



## fouzi84 (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 

أصعب 64 سؤال يمكن أن يعترضك في المقابلات

الكتاب باللغة العربية وفقني و وفقكم الله الى كل خير





حمل الكتاب من هنــــــــــــــــــا



بالتوفيق للجميع

​


----------



## momen84 (20 يناير 2013)

مشكور...جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (10 يوليو 2013)

مشكور...جزاك الله كل خير​
​​


----------



## adnan 7 (2 أغسطس 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng.ali48 (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## TCHOO (5 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## fouzi84 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

Merci a tous


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

many thanks


----------



## لوتس ليبيا (7 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
كيف استطيع تحميل الكتاب ..


----------



## saif alkhafaji (9 مايو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## mhmd110 (17 مايو 2014)

thanxxxxx


----------



## خالد المجبري (22 يناير 2016)

مشكور...جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

